

Firefox Accounts using remote server as source of randomness - gioi
https://github.com/mozilla/fxa-auth-server/blob/master/docs/api.md#post-v1get_random_bytes

======
voltagex_
Is this a bad thing? If so, why? (At a guess, the server won't have an entropy
pool big enough for the number of clients)

